# How long have you been feeding raw??



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't been here very long, but it seems to me like in the last few weeks there are quite a few people starting raw and I'm wondering if I'm right. And, I am curious as to how many people are old hands at this.

How long have you been feeding raw?

I set the poll so we can see who voted for what.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Two years (after two weeks) :smile:

Started with grocery store shopping only and plastic freezer bags. After second dog (give or take 1.5 yrs ago) graduated to wholesale purchasing (darn limits on sales) and plastic containers :biggrin:

So not very long, but I've enjoyed and learned, and dogs love what they eat (well... organs and fish with some tricks).


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Oops, skipped the poll.
Maybe I'll wait for now and click the "2-5" after three weeks :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

funshine said:


> Oops, skipped the poll.
> Maybe I'll wait for now and click the "2-5" after three weeks :wink:


I think you are close enough!! I kind of had a nefarious purpose for this poll, too. I want to see who has been doing this a long time. I didn't know you had been feeding raw that long. I think you are an old hand!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

March will be the start of our third month on raw. 

We've been smooth sailing from the start - I'm proud of Eevee and myself, haha! She's done great on every protein I've thrown at her. She's got that iron puppy gut. :wink:


----------



## LucyinSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

Erm.. 2 days??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

LucyinSweden said:


> Erm.. 2 days??


I think that's fantastic. We have to start somewhere!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Well technicly since 2001. However I stopped 2 times when I moved and got lazy. I went back to raw in 2009 when my cat was diagnosed with VAS. I wont be going back to kibble.


----------



## LucyinSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

xellil said:


> I think that's fantastic. We have to start somewhere!


Why thankies! I think the most difficult part for me is actually figuring out the Swedish words for the cuts of meat I'm after! I was looking at this stuff earlier and I knew it was pork, but pork what? I think it was tail, but it wasn't curly. Tell ya what, that is NOT easy!  I bought more wings, but I really think I am going to add some fish for her this week.

I just need to figure out how to pace her so she stays on weight, because she's skiiiny.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

LucyinSweden said:


> Why thankies! I think the most difficult part for me is actually figuring out the Swedish words for the cuts of meat I'm after! I was looking at this stuff earlier and I knew it was pork, but pork what? I think it was tail, but it wasn't curly. Tell ya what, that is NOT easy!  I bought more wings, but I really think I am going to add some fish for her this week.
> 
> I just need to figure out how to pace her so she stays on weight, because she's skiiiny.


I know the feeling. When i was in Indy I got alot of meat at a Mexican grocery. not only was everything written in Spanish but the butcher didn't speak English. So I would go to an online translator and translate, say "turkey necks" into Spanish and then go try to communicate!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been feeding Treasure raw for 2 and a half years! Rocky and Amp are almost 4 months!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I seriously can't remember. I know it's 2 years at least, could be nearly 3ish, who knows?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We started at the beginning of october soooooo almost 5 months.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

We're almost at a year. We started last March. Interesting you posted this because I feel like in the last month or so Deeken has really fully completed the transition. He's been pooping less frequently, and suddenly transitioning to meats much more quickly.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Only 2 months, but it feels SO much longer! lol After 6 weeks of harassing everyone here with all my questions and George issues, I think we're finally on track.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm still a newb at almost six months! Even though the only one getting 100% raw now is Kai. Everyone still gets at least one raw meal a day


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Going on 11 years....4 dogs strong ! Diezel, Piper, Earl, and Daizy,,(RIP Daizy).


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to post a follow up poll. How many people/pets have you converted?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bully4life said:


> I think I'm going to post a follow up poll. How many people/pets have you converted?





bully4life said:


> Going on 11 years....4 dogs strong ! Diezel, Piper, Earl, and Daizy,,(RIP Daizy).


I think everyone should be encouraged by folks like you and brandypup. And Bill, who is not here any more, has been feeding raw for over a decade. It proves that it is sustainable over time, that dogs are healthy on it, and that it's not a temporary fix but a permanent change.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

xellil said:


> I think everyone should be encouraged by folks like you and brandypup. And Bill, who is not here any more, has been feeding raw for over a decade. It proves that it is sustainable over time, that dogs are healthy on it, and that it's not a temporary fix but a permanent change.


I couldn't agree more.. my dogs are like my kids..Id never feed dried ,formed ,extruded,and nutrient deficient nuggets to my kids. And other than injuries from activities ( running jumping roughhousing,stepping on things....ive never had to take my pets to vets (just for shots and spay and neuter ). I LOVE this lifestyle , If i could make a living educating people and having a sustainable farm where i would raise animals that would provide meals for pets, i would !


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My ferrets have been on raw for a little over a year, my cat has been getting partial raw since last March, she was on canned so I just slowly fed more raw and less canned, maybe 6 months on full raw. Jersey-dog, been on raw since Dec. 19, 2011 so not long. It is definitely encouraging to hear of long time raw feeders.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

In march it will be a year


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oops. i need to change my vote. we are two years. so i should have polled 1-2 years.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> My ferrets have been on raw for a little over a year, my cat has been getting partial raw since last March, she was on canned so I just slowly fed more raw and less canned, maybe 6 months on full raw. Jersey-dog, been on raw since Dec. 19, 2011 so not long. It is definitely encouraging to hear of long time raw feeders.


My guys have been raw fed since Dec 19th also


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Malcolm started raw in early October. Lila started a couple of weeks later, once we finished off the last of the Acana - she lost ALL her puppy teeth within a week of each other, so I worried about her ability to crunch bones toothless. Knowing now that xellil's Snorkels gets by with four teeth means that I probably wouldn't have worried so much about that...


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

We started feeding raw on February 7th, 2011, so just over a year now

The second pic in my sig was taken as Miko was digging into his first piece of raw chicken.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Since just before march, but he quit getting anything but raw on March 11th... I'll never look back! :thumb:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery's foster was feeding him ground raw before I even took him home. She convinced me to give it a try, I wasnt comfortable with it at all but she talked me into it...I am so happy she did!!! Didn't look back once.

So Avery and I started PMR together in August 2010, I knew nothing about what I was doing. Joined this forum and initially hated it (don't remember why) but I came back and I'm happy I did that as well because I learned so much more about how I should be feeding. *the people I was learning from do a lot of ground and many only feed one protein*


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

5 months


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

It's been a little over a year. Darla was doing well on kibble and transitioned easily. She is just an easy keeper. I feel like I am just now finally getting a handle on what Quinn needs. I have only had Jasper 5 months. He is doing pretty good but is still alittle thin and has a bad coat.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

It's officially been over a year now for my 3.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

A little over a year although I started with pre-made and switched to PMR in March 2011 .


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I said a month, but ya know its only been about a week  I have been on partial raw off and on for about a year though haha. Anyhow I am curious to know too. I am already wishing I had another deep freezer..I just dumped out all the drinks in the fridge and put the milk from the deep freezer in it (if I wasn't holding it for a friend I would have pitched it too, no one in my house drinks milk...well aside from the baby and breastmilk lol but I cant pitch that)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> I said a month, but ya know its only been about a week  I have been on partial raw off and on for about a year though haha. Anyhow I am curious to know too. I am already wishing I had another deep freezer..I just dumped out all the drinks in the fridge and put the milk from the deep freezer in it (if I wasn't holding it for a friend I would have pitched it too, no one in my house drinks milk...well aside from the baby and breastmilk lol but I cant pitch that)


yes, me too. My outside freezer is 100 percent dog food. My fridge freezer used to have one shelf for dog food, but now it's totally filled up except for half a thing of garlic bread.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I've started feeding pre made first for about 6 months and then I joined this site that helped me the rest of the way


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

For us, we started giving raw a few times a week in June 2010, but as of Louis' first birthday we went 100% PMR. So officially, about a year and 4 months kibble-free :biggrin:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

five months now for me. And I do know someone who lives nearby to me who has been feeding it for over 10 years.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

It'll be 12 yrs this summer. It made so much sense when I first was introduced I jumped right in and now the thought of feeding kibble to the pets is as weird as feeding it to my family. The again, they are my family!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been raw feeding for 3.5 years now. Its easy to remember because I started my girls on raw when Jon and I started dating


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been feeding Ruby raw for almost 7 months now  Best decision I've ever made, and it never would have happened without this forums help! I cant imagine feeding Ruby (and future dogs) anything else!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo is almost 10 months old; I've been feeding him raw since he was 2 months old, sooooo........... almost 8 months now.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

In October when Lola was 4 months old I started giving her a turkey neck every Saturday morning. In November I increased her to about 60% raw 40% kibble. On December 20 she went all raw. I brought Buster home on December 22 when he was almost 8 weeks old and he has been on raw ever since.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm starting next week!!! GAHEHHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I'm starting next week!!! GAHEHHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


you've been planning for it so long you have already started in your head. So i count you as 1-3 months!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> you've been planning for it so long you have already started in your head. So i count you as 1-3 months!


Lol. If only these house hold memberes wern't holding me back, I would have been feeding for 1-3 months for real!


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been dabbling in partial raw for almost a year now, and switched Phinny over to 100% raw in October, so 5 months for him!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hadley said:


> I've been dabbling in partial raw for almost a year now, and switched Phinny over to 100% raw in October, so 5 months for him!


He's adorable, by the way. You should post more photos!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Just over two years here.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

feeding raw almost 6 months and never looked back...best decision for overall health and for an allergy dog


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

A year and almost 3 months.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

xellil said:


> I didn't know you had been feeding raw that long. I think you are an old hand!


Yeah, I'm little bad... Read a lot, but write very little :redface: Often everything is already said and I just don't know how to say it any better. And slow at typing, I think.
But great to have more raw feeders in Texas, new or experienced: Welcome!!! :happy:


----------

